# [SOLVED] Missing: audio controller driver



## eyalwu

Hello,

I have recently formatted and re-install XP-pro on my desktop.
I had 3 missing drivers: Network adapter, Video controller and audio controller. I have found the first 2 at Intel's site, but I can't find the third. I think that the main reason for that is that I don't really know what I am looking for, in terms of chipstes (what exactly is chipsets any how??), motherboard etc.
Here are some of my details (taken from the device maneger):
Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
Intel(R) 82081 PCI Bridge 244E
Intel(R) 82802 Firmware Hub Device
Intel(R) 82865G Processoe to I/O Controller - 2570

As I have mentioned, I am using xp pro.

Any help would be truely appricated!!!
Sincerely,
Eyalwu


----------



## brow96

*Re: Missing: audio controller driver*



eyalwu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have recently formatted and re-install XP-pro on my desktop.
> I had 3 missing drivers: Network adapter, Video controller and audio controller. I have found the first 2 at Intel's site, but I can't find the third. I think that the main reason for that is that I don't really know what I am looking for, in terms of chipstes (what exactly is chipsets any how??), motherboard etc.
> Here are some of my details (taken from the device maneger):
> Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
> Intel(R) 82081 PCI Bridge 244E
> Intel(R) 82802 Firmware Hub Device
> Intel(R) 82865G Processoe to I/O Controller - 2570
> 
> As I have mentioned, I am using xp pro.
> 
> Any help would be truely appricated!!!
> Sincerely,
> Eyalwu


You MAIN chipset is an Intel 865G (Common Name). Chipset drivers can be found on this page:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!

Self Extracting, Self Installing file is here:

http://downloadmirror.intel.com/9498/a08/win2k_xp1417.exe File Size = 5,166 KB

HTH

Bill


----------



## eyalwu

*Re: Missing: audio controller driver*

Thanks brow96

I have tried, but it didn't work out. I'll attach my device manger window - maybe the audio controller isn't part of the chipset?

Thanks for the help anyhow!!

Eyalwu


----------



## dai

*Re: Missing: audio controller driver*

this will identify what it is
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/starter.html
when dealing with sound entries in the device manager
click on view at the top and then show hidden devices


----------



## eyalwu

*Re: Missing: audio controller driver*

Thanks Dai.

Your link sent me to a startup mangment freeware. I get no change in what I see when I'm applying "show hidden" in the device maneger. This stuff is so annoying!!

Thanks!
Eyal


----------



## dai

*Re: Missing: audio controller driver*

sorry wrong link here is the right one
http://www.zhangduo.com/unknowndeviceidentifier.html


----------



## eyalwu

*Re: Missing: audio controller driver*

will wonders ever cease?? Nice softwae.

Ok, I got it, the audio controller is intel 82850 Host Hub interface bridge device ( I wonder what that means...). So now, what should I download from Intel's site? Is it a part of the 850 chipset family??

Thanks!
Eyalwu


----------



## dai

*Re: Missing: audio controller driver*

d/l from your m/b makers download section or from intel


----------



## eyalwu

*Re: Missing: audio controller driver*

d/l = download??
m/b = motherboard ??

How can I recognize my motherboard manufacturer?


----------



## dai

*Re: Missing: audio controller driver*

it will be on the m/b or this will tell you
http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php
if the computer is a brand name
i.e.
dell
hp ect
go to their site and d/load


----------



## eyalwu

*Re: Missing: audio controller driver*

no luck.... here's my complete computer data. If any of you nice people can tell me what should I download I'd appreciate it!!

Thanks
Eyalwu


Device Information Listing for [email protected] - 1/31/2008 11:46:31 AM

Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Chip: Intel Corporation 82801BA/CA/DB/EB/ER (ICH2/3/4/5/5R), 6300ESB Hub Interface to PCI Bridge
Detail
Chip
82801BA/CA/DB/EB/ER (ICH2/3/4/5/5R), 6300ESB Hub Interface to PCI Bridge
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Device
Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_C2
Vender
Intel
Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0
Chip: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge
Detail
Chip
82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Device
Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_24D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02
Vender
Intel
Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3
Chip: Intel Corporation 82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Detail
Chip
82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Device
Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3
OEM Device
82850/E Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device
OEM Vender
Intel Corporation
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_24D3&SUBSYS_42468086&REV_02
Vender
Intel
OEM Device from Intel Corporation
Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers
Chip: Intel Corporation 82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Detail
Chip
82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Device
Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers
OEM Device
82850/E Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device
OEM Vender
Intel Corporation
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_24D1&SUBSYS_42468086&REV_02
Vender
Intel
OEM Device from Intel Corporation
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D2
Chip: Intel Corporation 82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Detail
Chip
82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Device
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D2
OEM Device
82850/E Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device
OEM Vender
Intel Corporation
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_24D2&SUBSYS_42468086&REV_02
Vender
Intel
OEM Device from Intel Corporation
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D4
Chip: Intel Corporation 82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Detail
Chip
82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Device
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D4
OEM Device
82850/E Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device
OEM Vender
Intel Corporation
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_24D4&SUBSYS_42468086&REV_02
Vender
Intel
OEM Device from Intel Corporation
Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Chip: Intel Corporation PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Detail
Chip
PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Device
Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
OEM Device
PRO/1000 CT Network Connection
OEM Vender
Intel Corporation
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_1050&SUBSYS_302F8086&REV_01
Vender
Intel
OEM Device from Intel Corporation
Multimedia Audio Controller [Unknown]
Chip: Intel Corporation 82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Detail
Chip
82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Device
Multimedia Audio Controller
OEM Device
82850/E Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device
OEM Vender
Intel Corporation
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_E0018086&REV_02
OEM Device from Intel CorporationIntel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D7
OEM Device from Intel Corporation
Chip: Intel Corporation 82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_24D7&SUBSYS_42468086&REV_02
Vender
Intel
Device
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D7
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Chip
82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
OEM Vender
Intel Corporation
OEM Device
82850/E Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device
Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers
OEM Device from Intel Corporation
Chip: Intel Corporation 82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_24DB&SUBSYS_42468086&REV_02
Vender
Intel
Device
Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Chip
82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
OEM Vender
Intel Corporation
OEM Device
82850/E Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device
Intel(R) 82801EB USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 24DD
OEM Device from Intel Corporation
Chip: Intel Corporation 82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_24DD&SUBSYS_42468086&REV_02
Vender
Intel
Device
Intel(R) 82801EB USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 24DD
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Chip
82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
OEM Vender
Intel Corporation
OEM Device
82850/E Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24DE
OEM Device from Intel Corporation
Chip: Intel Corporation 82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_24DE&SUBSYS_42468086&REV_02
Vender
Intel
Device
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24DE
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Chip
82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
OEM Vender
Intel Corporation
OEM Device
82850/E Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device
Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to I/O Controller - 2570
Chip: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P, 82848P DRAM Controller / Host-Hub Interface
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_2570&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02
Vender
Intel
Device
Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to I/O Controller - 2570
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Chip
82865G/PE/P, 82848P DRAM Controller / Host-Hub Interface
Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller
OEM Device from Intel Corporation
Chip: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Device
Detail
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_2572&SUBSYS_42468086&REV_02
Vender
Intel Corporation
Device
Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Chip
82865G Integrated Graphics Device
OEM Vender
Intel Corporation
OEM Device
31244 PCI-X to Serial ATA Controller
Hewlett-Packard USB Device
Vender: Hewlett-Packard
PnpID: VID_03F0&PID_3A11
Device: USB Device
Hewlett-Packard USB Device
Vender: Hewlett-Packard
PnpID: VID_03F0&PID_3A11&MI_00
Device: USB Device
Hewlett-Packard USB Device
Vender: Hewlett-Packard
PnpID: VID_03F0&PID_3A11&MI_01
Device: USB Device
Hewlett-Packard USB Device
Vender: Hewlett-Packard
PnpID: VID_03F0&PID_3A11&MI_02
Device: USB Device
SanDisk Corp. Cruzer Micro 256/512MB Flash Drive
Vender: SanDisk Corp.
PnpID: VID_0781&PID_5151
Device: Cruzer Micro 256/512MB Flash Drive
USB Root Hub
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: usb\root_hub
USB Mass Storage Device
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: usb\class_08&subclass_06&prot_50
USB Composite Device
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: usb\composite
USB Printing Support
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: usb\class_07
officejet 5500 (DOT4PRINT)
Driver Vender: Hewlett-Packard
PnpID: dot4prt\vid_03f0&pid_3a11&mi_02&dot4&print_hpz
CD-ROM Drive
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: gencdrom
ACPI Multiprocessor PC
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: acpiapic_mp
Disk drive
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: gendisk
Standard floppy disk controller
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0700
Primary IDE Channel
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: primary_ide_channel
Secondary IDE Channel
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: secondary_ide_channel
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0303
Media Control Devices
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_mmmci
Video Codecs
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_mmvid
Audio Codecs
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_mmacm
Legacy Video Capture Devices
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_mmvcd
Legacy Audio Drivers
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_mmdrv
Plug and Play Monitor
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp09ff
Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0f03
RAS Async Adapter
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: sw\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}
WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_l2tpminiport
WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_pptpminiport
WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_pppoeminiport
Direct Parallel
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_ptiminiport
WAN Miniport (IP)
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_ndiswanip
Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_pschedmp
Communications Port
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0501
Printer Port
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0400
hp officejet 5500 series
Driver Vender: HP
PnpID: usbprint\hpofficejet_5500_ser7a11
Volume Manager
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: root\ftdisk
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: root\swenum
Microcode Update Device
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: root\update
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: root\mssmbios
Logical Disk Manager
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: root\dmio
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0c08
ACPI Fixed Feature Button
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: acpi\fixedbutton
ACPI Sleep Button
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0c0e
System board
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0c01
PCI bus
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0a03
ISAPNP Read Data Port
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: isapnp\readdataport
Numeric data processor
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0c04
Motherboard resources
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0c02
System CMOS/real time clock
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0b00
System speaker
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0800
Direct memory access controller
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0200
System timer
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0100
Programmable interrupt controller
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0000
Intel(R) 82802 Firmware Hub Device
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *int0800
Printer Port Logical Interface
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: lptenum\microsoftrawport958a
Terminal Server Device Redirector
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: root\rdpdr
Terminal Server Mouse Driver
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: root\rdp_mou
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: root\rdp_kbd
Floppy disk drive
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: genfloppydisk
Intel Processor
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: acpi\genuineintel_-_x86_family_15_model_3
Generic volume
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: storage\volume
hp officejet 5500 series (DOT4PRT)
Driver Vender: Hewlett-Packard
PnpID: dot4\vid_03f0&pid_3a11&mi_02&dot4&print_hpz
hp officejet 5500 series (DOT4USB)
Driver Vender: Hewlett-Packard
PnpID: usb\vid_03f0&pid_3a11&mi_02


----------



## brow96

*Re: Missing: audio controller driver*

According to the above listing you have this:

*VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_E0018086&REV_02*

VEN_8086&DEV_24D5 - 8086 = Intel - 24D5 = 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller

SUBSYS_E0018086&REV_02 - E001 = Desktop Board D865GBF - 8086 = Intel

Re-English translation you have a ADI SoundMax Audio chip on a D865GBF motherboard. If windows has not somehow managed to disguise this device? Then this is the driver for your audio, from Intel:

http://downloadmirror.intel.com/6816/eng/AUD_ALL32_5.12.1.5240_PV2.EXE - - File Size = 24,347 KB

If this works? Then for future reference you have an AD1985 Sound Chip. Just encase you have to re-install Windows again? I'd put those three drivers on a CD and put the CD in a safe place. Next time you won't have to jump through all these "oops"! :grin:

HTH

Bill


----------



## eyalwu

*Re: Missing: audio controller driver*

GOT IT!!!
Thanks a lot to all the repliers.

Indeed I'll remember to backup all my drivers next time!

Hurray!
Eyalwu


----------



## brow96

*Re: Missing: audio controller driver*



eyalwu said:


> GOT IT!!!
> Thanks a lot to all the repliers.
> 
> Indeed I'll remember to backup all my drivers next time!
> 
> Hurray!
> Eyalwu


That's good to here.

*Last* thing to do is go to Microsoft and get the latest updates. You might want to do a "Custom" scan for updates and see if you have any hardware updates available.

If you would now mark this message thread as *SOLVED* it will be appreciated.

Thank you

Bill


----------

